# Private waiting list in RVH



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all!  

It's been a while since I posted on here, and had my 1st cycle of ICSI (failed) in October 2007. Didn't get our review appointment with Dr McMannus until January 2008. As the 1st cycle was our nhs go we are now on the private waiting list. Dr McMannus said it would be about an 8 month wait, I rang today to see how things were going to be told we'd get our letter of offer in 4-5 months! As you can imagine this has knocked me for six as we were gearing ourselves up for treatment starting again soon. Can anyone tell me if this is right? I guess I didn't expect to wait over a year on the private waiting list   . The girl on the phone said she was sorry Dr McMannus siad 8 months but she wouldn't have had the list in front of her to make that prediction properly, and that there wasn't anyone ahead of us on the list who shouldn't be.

Any response would be appreciated.

Thanx

Bev


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Bev

As we were looking at a 3 1/2 year wait for the nhs appointment to come round we decided to go private in the meantime through RFC with Professor McClure.  At the time he told us the wait would be 8 months so we too geared ourselves up to be taken at a certain time and like you when I phoned to see where we were we ended up waiting for a full year to start treatment.  I reckon any times they give you, you need to add about 3/4 months on to it.  We also are doing ICSI so the list will be the same one we were on.

As I got a BFN, I am now on the private list for FET as we are STILL waiting for the nhs appointment.  We were told 3 to 4 months at the longest so I really hope this is not doubled going by past experience.

Sorry I can't be more positive but it is probably better to be realistic and to find out the real truth about these nightmare lists.  I reckon 12 months is the norm for the private ICSI list.  You may be better at Origin but the cost implication is a big issue and was the reason we stuck it out the full year's wait.

Good luck Bev and sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Bev,

i recently went on private list for ivf.  i was told in June it would be a 7 month list so i expcted to start tx around Jan time.  i phone rfc to find out were i was on list and have been told last week that it is another 10 months.  i wasn't surprised as i've heard lots of people complain about waiting times being a lot longer than they are initially told.  it just adds to the frustration though and i understand why you are upset by this.     

Betty xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Bev
Sorry to hear that the rfc is doing your head in................you are not alone on that one!! I joined Dr Mc Manus private list back in April and was told it would be approx 10 months ,and for my nhs go 4-7 months (strange i know.) When i ring up the rfc i  never check my place on the private list as i was told my nhs go would come first ,but i honestly dont see me starting tx even after 7 months the lists are moving that slowly,so please prepare yourself for a longer wait than they tell you .I agree with Trishy if you have the cash go to Orgin where there is no waiting lists , cutting out all the stress that comes with being a patient at the rfc.
Emma


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry - I don't want to butt in on your question Bev   but just wondering has anyone been on the private list at RFC for FET only?  I was told it was 3 to 4 months at the longest but can anyone back this up for me?


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi  had treatment privately at royal told 3 months waiting list, it took 2 months to be put on list (adm app) and 6 months for treatment.  No word yet on NHS but from reading could be years.  Sorry for this news but it allows you to consider all your options and maybe even better clinics. Bron


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Bevmy story is pretty much the same as the other girls I was put on Prof Mcclure's private icsi list in june 07 and reached the top june just past. Prof Mcclure told me the wait was 3 months and everytime I phoned they said the same thing "I apologise for Prof Mcclure telling you of a shorter waiting time. I too only stuck it out because of the money issue but would definitley recommend you go elsewhere if you can afford it.Shem xx


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone....just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are all having to wait so long for ur pvt treatment.....I cant believe how bad the royal has got on the length of the waiting lists.  I was on NHS list and we decided to go private in June 06..I rang them and could choose when I wanted to start and this I decided wud be Oct 06 and I did in Nov 06 after sending period details for Oct.  I was just wondering what has happened that u r all having to wait so long now.  I hav moved on now for other reasons, travelling abroad for treatment ........just want to send you all hugs   .....

Sharon x.


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

hi girls
i went to dr traub for private consultations and talked about ivf, but i felt i was being put off all the time i ende up on clomid 18 times and there were months that i couldn't take it, so there were a couple of years going by.
i changed to dr mc manus cos she was a woman dr and i didn't like traubs bedside manner. i usually don't mind being talked down to but my hubby is in a medical profession and knows a lot about all this stuff so i hate when he is demeaned because of their superior attitudes.
anyway went to see mc m and went straight onto her list and the nhs one in november 2007. she told us 3 month for private and 12 months for nhs, so by my calculations thats feb and nov 2008. i waited, counting the days til feb and phoned to see when my apt would be - so naieve!!! the girl told me it would be 3or 4 months (may?) i phoned again to be told july/august (can't remember the exact months i phoned but you get the idea) i had a complete meltdown. at this stage i had researched other hospitals and options, i was so frustrated, esp when i found out mc m was on maternity and would have known she was pregnant in nov and in my eyes should not have taken us on. so angered by all of this selfishness and greed and playing god with my life, i screamed the house down and gave off to my hubby that he understood how these things worked and should be sorting these people out! you can imagine fish wife wold not have covered my rant!! i was just so frustrated and felt so helpless.
so we got in contact with origins and got heir bumf and even though they were more expensive, they had no waiting list at all, i was on my knees mourning all the time we wasted, so anyway hubby checked them out and it was true. my hubby phoned and asked about the waiting list again to be told august for private and stiil about a year for nhs, he told them he couldn't understand how a private list could get longer, that it should be getting shorter if anything. and so we would be requiring our notes as we were going to change to origin..... ha.... not long to wait and i got a call from mc m herself (on maternity) giving me a date for blood tests and scan and then to start spray ...surprise. i think that was march/april and although i thought i was being fobbed off with come in for a blood test, come in for a scan, at least things were moving.
i've now finished spray, injections and had EC yesterday (3 eggs - 2 fertilised successfully so far) so ET on thurs. so i have got moving.
i just feel that i don't want anyone else feeling so helpless and reading this site makes me think, we all do, cos we're scared of the system,
my advice is ring and find out who has the shortest waiting list (cos the drs get a different no of beds a month for private-(someone told me this) go with the shortest list cos you'll not see your consultant anyway so it doesn't matter who you choose.
i realise i sound a bit angry but i just hate being taken advantage of and if my hubby hadn't the knowledge he has and has no fear of the 'establishment' (he used to work in the royal years ago) and my sis in law is a gp and brill support, i would still be floundering on the waiting list.
i'm just hoping i haven't created bad karma and this attempt will fail cos i've been pushy!!
we have to stick up for ourselves and stick together.


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all

Thanx for your responses, it's good to hear lengths others have had to wait as it's more realistic. Like a lot of us we opted for the Royal due to costs; however if we cycle again after the New Year and it's not successful I think I'd opt for Origin rather than wait over a year again on a private list.

Shaz - I can only guess that since the regulations changed  allowing people only 1 free cycle rather than 2 (Sept 06, about a week after we'd had our first appointment and were told we'd get 2 free cycles   ) it means the nhs list is moving more quickly than it had been, but the private list is now longer.

But hey, all good things come to those who wait    - sending best wishes to everyone

Bev


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Here Here Nuala!

my story is similar as i was with Dr Traub and he wanted me to complete 12 clomid cycles before i was even considered for IVF at that stage i had done 6 clomid cycles - so i muddled on but kept having to stop and start. I only got on the list June passed because i enquired about private. I was told 3 months and believed it ( why wouldnt I) It was only that a really nice girl on here saw me posting about starting tx in September and advised me to double check. I rang and of course it is more like 7- 8 months from now.

I have gone with Origin and have my first appointment next week but if it hadnt been for this site i would be awaiting the start of TX at RVh in September and be in for a rude awakening.

Good luck everyone 

kate


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

qnu

have just read your response as I was replying when you posted. I really feel for you as you build yourself up for things happening when they initally say and it's such a blow to the system when you hear otherwise. Am glad to hear things finally got sorted for you, wishing you all the best for the rest of your cycle    

Perhaps I'll suggest I'd like my notes as I'm considering moving clinics .....   knowing my luck they'd call my bluff so I'll leave it a month or so and ring back to see if the list is any longer.

All the best

Bev


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

With all this talk of long lists I am getting nervous again about waiting a long time.  I waited a year on the private ICSI list for Prof McClure but now am on the private FET with him as I got a BFN first time.  I did phone admin and was told the private FET list was the shortest list there is (about 3-4 months) but should I not even believe this?  I have only been on this list 6 weeks so think I am almost half way there but am I just kidding myself yet again?  Is it too soon to phone them to get confirmation of this waiting time?


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Trishy i wouldn't hesitate about phoning to enquire where you are on the list.  it will put your mind at rest at least.  i think we have enough to stress about so at least you will know where you stand.  i phoned after about 5 or 6 weeks of being placed on private and nhs list for tx


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Trishy

I phoned after 4 weeks and it was no problem, hope its good news x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

QNu - you seem to have been given the same advice as me when i seen Prf McClure in Oct 07 - 3 months for Private and 1 year for nhs.  It was 7 for private and no reply to my question of position on NHS.

Girls if you are turning 40 before you get to top of waiting list for NHS then YES you will be kicked off - so i am informed today.

Sorry for bad news. Bron


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I am just off the phone with RFC to find out what the realistic time is for FET private list.  I was also told 2-5 months.  She said I am no. 5 on the list but they did not call for any FETs this month.  She said the way it works is they wait until the very end of the month then the embryologist tells them how many to call for the following month.  I asked her if it is more realistic to assume it will be the 5 months and she said she cannot answer that as she won't know herself until the end of each month.  I asked if they will be starting to call for people again next month and again she said she cannot answer that yet.  Probably the best time to ask any questions about waiting lists is the very end of each month when they find out how many will be called and therefore what position you will move to.

So all in all I am none the wiser and realistically it looks like I will see another birthday and Christmas go by without another try and that makes me very very sad


----------

